# Haunted Media



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I wondered if anyone had heard of this place and if they are any good. They are a Haunted DVD Magazine. They don't send paper magazines to your door, it is a DVD instead. I saw them at Transworld but didn't get a chance to stop and chat. I did get a flyer.

Here is their website
www.hauntedmedia.com


----------



## Nightshade (Feb 26, 2005)

*Haunted Media is great!*

Hi Deathtouch, I have all the Hauted Media editions. The first ones were on cd format. The last was dvd. They also produced Season of Screams, about the Grandmother of all Haunts Knotts Scary Farm. I myself have completely enjoyed every edition and am looking forward to their next volume. How was Transworld? :jol:


----------

